# Phragmipedium Susan Kulhavi



## Djthomp28 (Dec 6, 2019)

These are two phrags from the same Woodstream flask of St.Ouen x andreetae. Each blooming gets a little better.






Here are the two when they started blooming


----------



## abax (Dec 6, 2019)

I'm a pink Phrag. person and I think they're
just lovely. They will improve as they mature.


----------



## monocotman (Dec 7, 2019)

So cute!
David


----------



## NYEric (Dec 9, 2019)

Yay besseae hybrids! You grew these from flask? Good growing. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Djthomp28 (Dec 10, 2019)

NYEric said:


> Yay besseae hybrids! You grew these from flask? Good growing. Thanks for sharing.



Thanks! And yes, these are from flask. They took about 18-20 months from flask to bloom.


----------



## Djthomp28 (Nov 29, 2020)

Here is an update on the Susan Kulhavi clone on the left in the side by side photo. It is maturing nicely.


----------



## tomkalina (Nov 29, 2020)

Very nice and well grown.


----------



## TrueNorth (Nov 29, 2020)

Nice! Are any of them fragrant?


----------



## kitfox (Nov 29, 2020)

Djthomp28 said:


> Here is an update on the Susan Kulhavi clone on the left in the side by side photo. It is maturing nicely.




How many blooms are you getting per spike, and over how long? I think I really like this hybrid...


----------



## abax (Nov 29, 2020)

Beautiful and just my style. If you ever want to let any of the plants go to a good
home, remember I'm here.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 30, 2020)

Looking good, this and your namesake are 2 of the stars of Woodstream breeding.


----------



## Djthomp28 (Dec 3, 2020)

TrueNorth said:


> Nice! Are any of them fragrant?


Sadly there is no detectable fragrance. 



abax said:


> Beautiful and just my style. If you ever want to let any of the plants go to a good
> home, remember I'm here.


 I will remember that if one of these ever needs to go during my periodic "down sizing" efforts than just result in more orchids a month later.



kitfox said:


> How many blooms are you getting per spike, and over how long? I think I really like this hybrid...


There are approximately 4-5 flowers per spike. It bloomed for about a month early. Then took 2-3 weeks off. And started up again. So 2 months of blooming... these are good growers.


----------



## Djthomp28 (Dec 4, 2020)

The other clone is also blooming at the moment.


----------

